# newbie in Minya



## mirò1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello everyboby!
by the end of August i'll be working in Minya as a teacher and this makes me feel happy but ....... i am worried about a problem of mine: my two dogs are coming with me: can anybody help me with a suitable accomodation for my dogs and me?
i mean a suitable house or a flat with a terrace.does anyone know any estate agency?
would it be a confort for me to hear something about how life is in Minya - not only for dogs.
another thing: do you think it possible to get by plane at Cairo airport - dogs & luggage- then travel hiring a car till Minya? Are the roads safe?
i'd really appreciate your help


----------



## 0livetree (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Miro,

I'm sorry I can't really help you with your inquiry, but I'm curious, have you been to el minya before??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why on earth are you bringing your dogs to Egypt?
Dogs on the whole are not welcome here, although you do see them it's not the norm.
Muslims consider dogs as dirty.
To even think of driving here straight from the airport is crazy, but then saying that you might be hard pressed to find a taxi who will take dogs.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I always wondered why there were no dogs on the streets here in Alex, but then I saw them selling half-pound meat sandwiches (called "hawawshi") for 4LE (less than $1), so it all started to make sense. A place here in Alex was shutdown for a few months because it was caught selling inappropriate meat. It turned out it was used donkey meat for its sandwiches. (uhh... dark humor if it didn't get across the screen ;-) )

On a side note, mirò: Are you teaching Italian in Minya? 

Back to topic:
I was googling some reviews on Minya to educate myself too and found the following (hope it helps). The first time I heard of el-minya was a few months back when there were some civil clashes among its people. The last link from the links below discusses the clashes.

Overnight at Minya - El Minya, Egypt Travel Blog
El Minya, City of in Egypt
Al Minya Vacations, Tourism and Al Minya, Egypt Travel Reviews - TripAdvisor
Egyptian Coptic Priest Banned From Village, Under Death Threat


----------

